# Camera's of famous photographers



## vonnagy (Feb 20, 2004)

I was wondering if any of you know what camera's where used by famous photographers, ie Ansel Adams and others?


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 21, 2004)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> I was wondering if any of you know what camera's where used by famous photographers, ie Ansel Adams and others?



He used different formats, from a Hasselblad, a 4x5, an 8x10 as well as a Polaroid.  Yes, the good ol' Polaroid mesmerized AA for a while and he experimented with it quite often.

And now, a piece of info which is not related to his cameras but rather to his other talent, being a classically trained pianist.  He was about to become a concert pianist when he discovered photography and the rest is history.  I truly admire him for doing that!


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 21, 2004)

Ansel Adams used various 4x5, 5x7, and 8x10 field cameras to start with, and tried out Hasselblads (MF), and Zeiss Contax (35mm) cameras later.  I believe his famous photo of Georgia O'Keefe was taken with a Contaflex (or something like that).  I don't know if he ever used an actual Polaroid Land camera extensively; I know he used Polaroid films with his field cameras.  Once upon a time you could get Polaroid that gave you a print and a neg at the same time.

Weston used similar equipment.

Henri Cartier Bresson used Leica 35mm cameras.

Immogen Cunningham used 4x5 SLRs (looks like a press camera but you look down).

Most photographers used a variety of cameras at different times in their lives/careers.  The 20th century saw a lot of technology advances in camera/lens design as well as constantly increased film technology.  35mm was supposed to spell the end for all the other formats, and while it has dominated, MF and LF are still alive and well.


----------



## vonnagy (Feb 21, 2004)

thanks guys for the info  :thumbsup:


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 21, 2004)

Linda McCartney (Eastman at the time) used a Leica (M3 i think) for the photos she took of The Rolling Stones at a New York press conference, the ones of them aboard a yacht in the harbor. I went to show of her work about 3 years ago at the West Palm Beach photo center. I recall reading that she used that camera for a lot a her portraits work.


----------



## terri (Feb 22, 2004)

> Linda McCartney (Eastman at the time) used a Leica (M3 i think) for the photos she took of The Rolling Stones at a New York press conference, the ones of them aboard a yacht in the harbor. I went to show of her work about 3 years ago at the West Palm Beach photo center. I recall reading that she used that camera for a lot a her portraits work.



Bless you for knowing all this, Jeff.   :hug:   Being married to Paul McCartney was what she was ultimately known for, but she happened to be a very gifted photographer.   I have great respect for her work.


----------

